# The BigCartel..?



## Naddy (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to ask everyone about sites like bigcartel or shopify. Big cartel looks like every amateur-tshirt-entrepreneurs dream. It has stock checks, integrated international shipping fee options and a cart option.. All cool for humble beginnings 
Problem is, i live in Dubai. We dont pay taxes here, so would we be exempt? Also, opening a store online.. would we need any trade/business licenses as such?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Naddy said:


> Hey everyone,
> Just wanted to ask everyone about sites like bigcartel or shopify. Big cartel looks like every amateur-tshirt-entrepreneurs dream. It has stock checks, integrated international shipping fee options and a cart option.. All cool for humble beginnings
> Problem is, i live in Dubai. We dont pay taxes here, so would we be exempt? Also, opening a store online.. would we need any trade/business licenses as such?


WOW !!!! not paying taxes is a dream come true. Good luck. ...JB


----------



## Naddy (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn right 
Only problem is that we are so far away.. and since no one has opened a tee-biz in Dubai, I know i can mint money. 
So any words of wisdom guys? tax/trade-license..?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

yes.. need a partner?


----------



## Naddy (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes as in taxes? or yes as in licenses?
"need a partner" Thanks for the offer, but its already 3 of us. We wanted to keep it that way too


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

Naddy said:


> Damn right
> Only problem is that we are so far away.. and since no one has opened a tee-biz in Dubai, I know i can mint money.
> So any words of wisdom guys? tax/trade-license..?


No T-Shirt businesses in Dubai? I'd expect the Diera Mall or the Emirates would be a GREAT place to sell them. You've definitely got the weather for them.


*
*


----------



## Naddy (Jul 6, 2007)

Well its not that they don't sell tshirts in dubai, they do! 
Lol, i dont think anyone in Dubai could survive 45 degree/80% humidity weather without tshirts!
Thing is, the niche that im targeting is bound to get some cash. Only problem is i need to know whether you need to have a trade license when you start a bigcartel account. And also, taxes..?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Naddy said:


> Well its not that they don't sell tshirts in dubai, they do!
> Lol, i dont think anyone in Dubai could survive 45 degree/80% humidity weather without tshirts!
> Thing is, the niche that im targeting is bound to get some cash. Only problem is i need to know whether you need to have a trade license when you start a bigcartel account. And also, taxes..?


Have you checked with BigCartel and asked them?

They have a signup form on their site, so it seems like it should be easy information to find.


----------

